# Roasted Cod with Cherry Tomatoes, Basil and Mozzarella



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

Roasted Cod with Cherry Tomatoes, Basil and Mozzarella 

Ingredients
2 (8-ounce) cod fillets, skinned and pin-boned
Olive oil
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 handfuls of red and yellow cherry tomatoes, halved
1 handful of fresh basil, leaved picked from stems
1 ball of buffalo mozzarella, finely sliced
1 handful of grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Place the cod fillets in an oiled
roasting pan or an earthenware dish. Drizzle with olive oil and
season. Place the tomatoes, basil and mozzarella slices on top of the
fillets. Sprinkle over the Parmesan, drizzle over some olive oil, and
bake at the top of the preheated oven for about 15 to 20 minutes,
until golden.

Yield: 2 servings


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2005)

I just printed this out.  
I'll be making it soon.  I love cod and so does 
Paul!  Thank you!!


----------



## jessica (Jul 27, 2005)

*cod*

i do this dish sometime in my kitchen always going well 
i think this dish is swedish? as long i can remember my mom cook this since  i was about 5 yeas old  i may have wrong

chef


----------

